# What's next?



## joshdnoonan (Mar 28, 2020)

First timer started these on February 2nd they are white widow Auto flower


----------



## thegloman (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi Josh!
Looks like you're off to a great start!
Can you tell us more about your grow?
Lights, growing medium, size pots, nutes etc.?


----------

